# Lathes Mini/Midi Opinions what to Buy???



## fjb1123 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello,

New to forum, looking to buy a lathe in the mini/midi class. Benchtop eventually adding the extension bed. I have looked at the Jet 12-20, Delta, General 25-200 etc. What makes what the best, is it weight, service etc. Thanks JB


----------



## mfm22 (Apr 22, 2008)

I was in same boat a few months ago ..did some research and bought jet 1220 . Really solid machine ,did not need variable speeds-easy belt adjustments.
This is my first lathe so can't compare to others ..but I feel its above average in quality 
I do have some grizzly tools and love their 14" bandsaw.


----------



## DSallee (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey JB and welcome to the forum....

I had the same question a while back and the response was hands down "Jet Mini"

I even posed the question of a Grizzly because there is a Grizzly store 60 miles from me and I was "told" that their lathes are lacking a bit in quality where their BS are top notch...

So.. I'm getting a Jet Mini in a few weeks....

I'm sure others will chime in with their preferences...


Dave


----------

